
Local versus Remote (with one week travel) - causehealth101
Which would you prefer:<p>1. Local job with reasonable commute.<p>2. Remote job with out-of-state company, requiring a monthly Monday-Friday office visit.<p>Compensation is the same and airfare&#x2F;lodging covered for the monthly office trips. Thanks!
======
cimmanom
All else being equal:

Depends on the office environment. I'd probably take the remote if the local
job was at an open plan office.

Otherwise, if you have leadership ambitions, the local is probably a better
bet. If not, personally I prefer the freedom of remote, but you might not.
Also depends on how good the company's culture is at supporting remote (what
percentage of their workforce is remote, for instance.)

Short answer: you've given insufficient information to answer the question in
a useful manner.

